# Thanks to Steelhead Bob



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Just want to give a shout out to Bob. I have only met Bob once last year and decided to call him this week. Thanks to his selflessness he gave me some great spot to try. Thanks to him I landed my 3rd Steelie this year. I also met Damon Y on the river today. He said this is his first year and thanks to Craig at EO he is having a great season so far. I watched Damon land several fish including one over 10lbs. 

Thanks to guys like Bob, Craig, Ron (Stellie4u) Dan at CRO and Damon for making Steelhead Alley so enjoyable. At least for me without these guys it would just be another long drive.


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice Fresh Fish! Good job


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

EYECATCHER;

99.7% of the guys on here are VERY helpful. When ever i need help I just post it on here and the guys send me a reply with answers. Nice looking fish you got there. I went out Friday afternoon, for about 2 hrs and caught one and lost one. Nice female 23 inches.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> Just want to give a shout out to Bob. I have only met Bob once last year and decided to call him this week. Thanks to his selflessness he gave me some great spot to try. Thanks to him I landed my 3rd Steelie this year. I also met Damon Y on the river today. He said this is his first year and thanks to Craig at EO he is having a great season so far. I watched Damon land several fish including one over 10lbs.
> 
> Thanks to guys like Bob, Craig, Ron (Stellie4u) Dan at CRO and Damon for making Steelhead Alley so enjoyable. At least for my without these guys it would just be another long drive for me.


Jim you are very welcome, I am always willing to help others, I like seeing others catching as much as I like catching myself, everyone should remember that we all started somewhere and with little knowledge, but someone took the time to help and now we can repay the same way, Jim dont know how much I will be getting out till the 19th trip to NY but I am on vacation for the 2weeks after Thanksgiving and we will DEFINATELY tear up some chrome and I will show you some other places also, glad you guys got some chrome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Ron 

Good luck on your trip. I will definitely get a hold of you after Thanksgiving.

I would also like to thank the guys on OGF for there posts. As Tom said this site has helped me alot also.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

glad you found the holes and got into fish. Give a call n e time.


----------



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

Thank you all who share. I learned a lot from all the postings. Started from "nothing" and got four this past week with the largest a 29". 
I still need to go out with somebody though ....


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Is that an okuma aventa you are using?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Bassman

Sorry for the late responce working too much. I use a Okuma Sheffield Sirata. It was new out last year. It has the drag you can turn on and off. A guy on another post said he would never use 3lb tippit but with this drag I can play the fish without many breakoffs. My wife bought me the whole set up (Okuma 13.5' rod) last year for Christmas. In my aditar photo I played this fish for 10 to 15 min. Fish was about 5-8lbs.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Tried to upload these with last post. Try again.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Nice fish, and yea i just got my starter centerpin this year too and i love it so far. With the length of the rod and its ability to absorb shock better than a noodle rod, and the drag of the centerpin, it is possible to fish with 3 and 4 pound leader. Do you fish the Chagrin alot?


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Have only been there twice. I fished the V and Rocky mostly last year as I was new to Stellie fishing and didnt know that I could be at the Chagrin in the same amount of time it takes me to get to the mouth of the Rocky. I have also checkec out the Grand twice and feel until the V gets more water and fish I will be fishin the Grand or Chagrin mostly.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I have to start fishing the Grand more, only been there a handful of times. But i live a couple minutes away from the chagrin, let me know when you are out here again and we can fish together.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

hey lima, we'll get out soon and get on some steel.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Bob 

Sounds good to me. I dont know if I will be able to make it up before the 28th so I and LimaFlyman are really looking forward to it. He is still looking for his first ever.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Never knew okuma made one with drag...
Do you like using it with drag??? Thats pretty unique


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think by drag he is refering to the clicker. Lima the clicker is so your centerpin does not unspool while walking through the woods.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> I think by drag he is refering to the clicker. Lima the clicker is so your centerpin does not unspool while walking through the woods.


no, it actually has a drag...kinda pointless on a centerpin, but it is a drag.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Liquidsoap and Peple

This reel has an actual drag. It is real nice because I have a bad habit of palming it to hard and breaking off. Now is the fish wants to run I let it go. It has a clicked also. The star drag is the center of the reel. Very smooth and will not freeze up. Knob on the other side turns on the drag. You turn it off to drift then when the fish strikes you turn the knob and your set.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Pretty cool! 
My breaks are a piece of crap on my okuma. I hope yours is much better...
Sure is a fun way to fish... I don't think I would like it with drag though.. Takes a bit of fun out of it..


----------

